# Not Happy with my H2GO Application



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

So the screen was washed during last weeks’ winter prep.

This week I washed the screen, polished it with a foam pad and AG glass polish. I then wiped it down with Angelwax Vision.

I then added two layers of H2GO. As per instructions.

Blades were wiped with Gtechniq panel wipe.

So.....The screen hazes for about 20 seconds if the wipers are required for drizzle. There’s also a few marks that look a bit like AG glass polish remnants which I struggled to buff off.

I’m thinking about removing the sealant. My questions is this? How can I remove H2GO from the screen? I’ve read good things about Ceriglass? Can you do it by hand?

Any help would be great!!!!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You don't need ceriglass if you have a polishing machine then polish it off otherwise a few hits with panel wipe should remove the coating.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Panel wipe like above. I wouldn't use AG glass polish before putting a glsss sealant down- some versions leave something behind. Also a PITA if you use too much

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CarPro-Ce...782582&hash=item2a4d317a6e:g:wCUAAOSw~gRVlBmG 
You can get a hand kit for ceriglass- also works a treat


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

panel wipe or stripped ease wouldn't remove it for me when i had an issue with it a while back, ended up using ceriglass


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

I removed mine with Brasso and a magic eraser. The juddering was horrendous.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Choppy said:


> panel wipe or stripped ease wouldn't remove it for me when i had an issue with it a while back, ended up using ceriglass


It'll be removed by machining with a compound polish ceriglass is excessive,panel wipe wash mentioned as it deminishes the coating.:thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I also had a problem with H2GO the other day getting caught in the rain mid application, was a nightmare to remove! Machined it off in the end, no amount of IPA or neat APC touched it.


----------



## molsal (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't think H2go is safe for use on a windscreen, particularly if you live in the countryside with mostly unlit roads. The stuff is horrendous if you require your wipers at night, down right dangerous. For the rest of the glass it's quite good. I removed mine with a ceriglass type compound, panel wipe did not touch it ( I must have applies it well ) . When ever you see U-tube videos of these products , it never shows wiper performance at lower speeds ,and certainly not in the dark.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

molsal said:


> I don't think H2go is safe for use on a windscreen, particularly if you live in the countryside with mostly unlit roads. The stuff is horrendous if you require your wipers at night, down right dangerous. For the rest of the glass it's quite good. I removed mine with a ceriglass type compound, panel wipe did not touch it ( I must have applies it well ) . When ever you see U-tube videos of these products , it never shows wiper performance at lower speeds ,and certainly not in the dark.


Obviously everyone entitled to their own opinion but pretty sure Angelwax wouldn't sell a product that is unsafe.

I've used h2go for years and have tried a few windscreen sealants but keep going back to it as I personally find it the best overall. I've not tried gtechnic due to the application but as I say tried a fair few others and even gtechnic which IMO is probably one of the higher eated gets mixed reviews if you have a search on here.

Like any product it will work for some and not others. I've used it on country roads and don't find any issues and generally don't have to use my wipers much until it needs reapplied but when I do I don't have any issues and would happily recommend it :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Just got some H2go for the winter.

How do you all prep your windscreen before applying?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> Just got some H2go for the winter.
> 
> How do you all prep your windscreen before applying?


Generally I'll just wash my screen then clay it and apply.

If I feel my screen is particularly bad I'll use barkeepers friend after I clay then apply depends on whether I've got baked on bugs etc :thumb:

As it's coming up to winter and I need to reapply at some time within the next few week I'll probably wash, clay, use barkeepers friend then apply. I normally apply with a circular make up type pad and once applied give both wipers a rub over with the pad if they dont need replaced :thumb:


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong (Jan 15, 2016)

Never ever have i had a problem with H2go....I have stated using this as an alternative to Gtech...wash as normal, clay windcreen, then Spies Hecker 7010 then using a gtech soft white pad apply, leave to haze for 10 mins then buff....always clean wiper blades with 7010 also...like i said I really rate this stuff and have never encountered a problem...


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

very weird one! I've had it on about 4/5 different make and models of cars and never had wipe judder or any complaints of my mates/family that I've put it on for 

application I keep relatively simple just a wash, clay, IPA wipe down and then apply the H2GO allow 15 mins to cure remove and add a second cot to windscreens

do you think the wiper blades might be the problem? does it only have a reaction with different make/manufacturer of blades? I've used Bosch aero and Michelin stealth wiper blades with 0 issues


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Robbi Hong Kong said:


> Never ever have i had a problem with H2go....I have stated using this as an alternative to Gtech...wash as normal, clay windcreen, then Spies Hecker 7010 then using a gtech soft white pad apply, leave to haze for 10 mins then buff....always clean wiper blades with 7010 also...like i said I really rate this stuff and have never encountered a problem...


Follow the correct application steps and you won't go wrong so easy to blame the product,when clearly the fault lies with the user.
This is why coatings such as Crystal serum and such like are not available to the general public.:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> do you think the wiper blades might be the problem? does it only have a reaction with different make/manufacturer of blades? I've used Bosch aero and Michelin stealth wiper blades with 0 issues


I do think that having a hydrophobic coating highlights any weaknesses in your wiper blades. OEM blades for my Toyota are Valeo but they start to smear only a couple of weeks after fitting. Changed them for Bosch Aero ones and nine months later, still clear the screen beautifully.

I use Carlack Glass Finish and it's an absolute doddle to apply. I clean the glass with magic sponge + APC, rinse off, this gets the glass absolutely clean (it feels slightly grabby to the touch). Then I use a cotton make up pad, apply about a teaspoon of the solution and rub it "into" the glass in small circles. Initially it'll leave bigger droplets, I keep rubbing until it looks like the glass is misting over, topping up the pad every so often with more solution. Once I've covered the whole surface, I don't buff off as the instructions suggest, just leave to dry. Then once it's dry (about 10 minutes) I use a fresh pad, re-wet with solution and repeat the application process. Once the second coat is dry, buff off to a really slick surface. I find a waffle weave towel works best for this.

Applied in this way it will protect the screen for a good six months, and it's still slick and hydrophobic after nine months, albeit not beading so well as it does when new.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

have gtechniq on my windscreen and wipers and no juddering, it works well 
(was expecting better at lower speed ie 30) but pretty good at 40mph ++


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong (Jan 15, 2016)

suspal said:


> Follow the correct application steps and you won't go wrong so easy to blame the product,when clearly the fault lies with the user.
> This is why coatings such as Crystal serum and such like are not available to the general public.:thumb:


Suspal, its not that I have ever encountered a problem with G1, and I have applied G1 to quite a few of my clients vehicles.

I use many Gtech products including their coatings which I assure you I have a lot of experience applying them......I just personally find the Angelwax product a breeze to apply, and time is money in our game.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Robbi Hong Kong said:


> Suspal, its not that I have ever encountered a problem with G1, and I have applied G1 to quite a few of my clients vehicles.
> 
> I use many Gtech products including their coatings which I assure you I have a lot of experience applying them......I just personally find the Angelwax product a breeze to apply, and time is money in our game.


Sir I'm in total agreement with you used your post as an example of what is correct.:thumb:


----------



## Tiffviz (Sep 11, 2016)

suspal said:


> It'll be removed by machining with a compound polish ceriglass is excessive,panel wipe wash mentioned as it deminishes the coating.:thumb:


I haven't actually used my Das Pro yet! I've got Meguiars M205 and M105! Which would you use to remove the H2GO?

If I did go down the road of hand polishing will Ceriglass suffice with hand kit which is available for it? I know you say it's excessive but are there any negatives to using it?

I think the AG window polish was probably responsible for my poor finish! I'm very happy with H2GO on my side and rear windows.

Regards

Tiffviz


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ceriglass Is a great glass polish go got it, no negatives mate. 


Gonz.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd definitely agree that a hydrophobic coating can highlight cheap or poor wiper blades. I recently changed my Champion ones for Bosch Super Plus and the difference is like might and day.

I would say that I'm surprised the OP struggled to remove AG glass polish, I use this regularly and it's a great protect, very easy to buff off and leaves no streaks. 

If you do decide to remove the coating, don't bother with expensive products, just buy some cerium oxide from eBay. This is what I did to remove rain-x from my windscreen. Very easy to make up the solution and glass is an extremely tough surface so you won't damage it. That's why it's so hard to remove scratches from glass. The coatings are very resilient so ipa/panel wipe/bar keepers friend will take an age to remove it. 

IMO if you are going to apply a hydrophobic coating to glass, you want it as clean and free from any surface contaminants as possible.


----------



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

euge07 said:


> have gtechniq on my windscreen and wipers and no juddering, it works well
> (was expecting better at lower speed ie 30) but pretty good at 40mph ++


I find you need 2 coats before it performs well at 30mph


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

clean my windscreen with autofinesse vision glass polish then use a glass cleaner to remove any residue apply 1 layer of h2go then leave 15mins and buff and then do another layer, it probably doesnt last as long as other as i use my screenwash sometimes which is auto glym
i tried 0000 wire wool to clean the windscreen but i thought af vision cleaned it better maybe because it has abrasives in it
wiper blades are bosch super plus and never had a problem


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I have yet to come across a coating which doesn't leave some sort of haze for a fraction of a second after wiping in misty or drizzly conditions. 

If you want a smooth, clean wipe - good wipers in combination with a completely clean windscreen with no coating on is the way to go.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Marky's said:


> I find you need 2 coats before it performs well at 30mph


I did 3 coats on the windscreen, wasnt getting wiper judder for first few days but now I am, the coating is ok at higher speeds, but lower down it may as well not be there and then when use wipers it judders, 
I used eraser on wipers and put 1 layer of the coating on them too


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Never had a Issue with it or Rain X


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

euge07 said:


> I did 3 coats on the windscreen, wasnt getting wiper judder for first few days but now I am, the coating is ok at higher speeds, but lower down it may as well not be there and then when use wipers it judders,
> I used eraser on wipers and put 1 layer of the coating on them too


I found a bit of c2v3 helped to calm the wiper judder in first week or two


----------

